# tc3



## mustangsaleen (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a Duratrax evder st and i have a 14 turn orion motor ,lrp f1 pro reverse no limit speed control and stock reciver. i didnt use it for atleast a year because it cut out alot. im getting a stock tc3 from a friend and putting the motor and speed control on it do you think it will work i dont know if my reciver is messed up or speed control


----------

